# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  प्रकृति के रंग

## Neelima

प्रकृति के रंग 

:question:                      :Globe:                          :question:

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति के कुछ अनोखे स्वरुप...........

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## palak_baroda



----------


## umabua



----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## parim6

काफी शानदार और जानदार सूत्र है

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

अन्तरिक्ष का एक विहंगम दृश्य..

----------


## umabua

दो ग्रहों का मिलन का अभूतपूर्व दृश्य.....

----------


## umabua

धरा- गगन और क्षितिज का अद्भुद दृश्य........

----------


## umabua

पेड़ों की ओट में छुपे चन्द्रमा से निर्मित रात के एक  मनोहारी दृश्य......

----------


## umabua

चन्द्रमा की सतह का अनोखा दृश्य.........

----------


## umabua

````````````````

अन्तरिक्ष का एक अन्य आकर्षक दृश्य.......

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

प्रकृति का एक विहंगम दृश्य .......

----------


## umabua

````


धरा और गगन के मनोहारी दृश्यों को समाहित किये हुए एक अनोखी छवि.......

----------


## umabua

जाड़ों की एक चांदनी रात का दृश्य.....

----------


## umabua

गर्मियों की एक रात्रि का दृश्य

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

.............................

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

........................

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## Neelima

अति सुन्दर....................

----------


## fauji bhai

वाकई अद्भुत कुदरती नज़ारे हैं, पेड़-पौधे बढ़ते बढ़ते क्या क्या रूप ले लेते हैं? हमारे यहाँ ऐसे दो पेड़ हैं जो जब छोटे थे तब उनके आस-पास जली लगाई गई थी ताकी, उसे कोई गाय या भैस खा ना जाये. और आज वो पेड़ इतने बड़े हो गए हैं की उस जली को ही मानो पहन कर ऊपर उठा लिए है.

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## yaarhaina

wah uma jee bahut sunder nature kay rang hai...daykh kar dil pyar say bhargya...love------love all over ever where 


> ```````````````````````Attachment 761201





> ```````````````````````````Attachment 761202





> ``````````````````````Attachment 761203





> ``````````````````Attachment 761204

----------


## yaarhaina

simly beauty full....nature is so good and wonder full dk jee 


> 





>

----------


## vedant thakur

कमाल है यार इतने बढिया सूत्र पर इतने दिन बाद नज़र पड़ी ............. इस  गुलाब के फूल पर जो पानी की बुँदे हैं कितनी नेचुरल लग रही हैं .................. भय्या कैमरा कहाँ से खरीदा ?

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> ````````````````Attachment 621816






वाह वाह <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

सभी मित्रों को नमस्कार.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## umabua

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


बहुत ही प्यारा चित्र है  कमल जी। धन्याद मित्र।

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````Attachment 762020

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````Attachment 762022

----------


## umabua

````````````````````Attachment 762023

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````Attachment 762024

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

11111111111111

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

अमलतास के पुष्पित झूमर 

ग्रीष्म ऋतु की खनकी पायल 
गरम हवायें तनमन  घायल 
तपती धरा,झुलसाती हर प्रहर 
शाम सुहानी  या मीठी सहर 
ज्वाला सी धग धगती दोपहर 
सृष्टि पर जैसे टूटा कहर 
राह पर मिल जाते हो तुम 
लगते हो  सब से मनोहर 
पीले सोनम से रंग सजे 
अमलतास के पुष्पित झूमर 
हरे पन्नो को त्याग  कर 
ओढते हो ये लिबास 
थकि आँखों को थोडासा हो 
खुशनुमा सा हल्का एहसास 
काया को नही मोहक सुगंध 
जोड़े हो दिल से स्नेह बंध 
खुद जले और बने दूसरे की छाया 
वही बनता है तुमसा कुंदन 
पास आकर तुम्हारे पग जाते ठहर 
तुमसे सीखा है जीवन में 
बनाना सयमि शीतल चंदन.

----------


## umabua

111111111111111

----------


## umabua

22222222222222222

----------


## umabua

333333333333333333333

----------


## umabua

11111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

111111111111111

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

1111111111111111111111

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````प्रकृति का कहर ........```````

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति का कहर ........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति का कहर ........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति का कहर ........

----------


## umabua

प्रकृति का कहर ........

----------


## umabua

`````````````प्रकृति का कहर ........

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

इन हरीकेन और दावानलो को देखकर मुझे बहुत डर लग रहा है जनाब <<<<<<<<

डर के मरे मेरी घिग्घी बंध गयी है >>>>>>

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> `````````````



बहुत ही सुन्स्दर हें मेडम उम्माबुआ जी 

क्या ये बेलून कोई एलियन से सम्बंधित हें >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

.....................

----------


## umabua

..................

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

11111111111111

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````````````````````````````````  ````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## anjali

यह तो बहुत ही शानदार है , प्रकृति का ऐसा रूप पहले कभी नहीं देखा 
ऐसे ही शानदार प्राकृतिक नज़ारे देखने के लिए भारत के इन हिस्सों में घुमने जरुर जाये -

http://meribazi.com/?p=373

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## raghvendra11

आँखोँ को शुकून पहुँचाने वाले चित्र देख कर मजा आ गया

ईश्वर ने तो दुनिया बहुत खूबसूरत बनाई है लेकिन काली मुण्डी वाला इसे बदसूरत बनाने मेँ दिन रात भिड़ा है . . . .

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

जापान का इनडोर बीच ......``````````

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

सचमुच ये बीच बहुत अच्छा है मेडम >>>>

आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूँ के पिछले माह ही मैं यंहा घूम चूका हूँ >>>>>>

----------


## bhagwant100

उमा बुआ जी काफ़ी अच्छी तस्वीर चिपकाई है आपने ... आपके पास नये धागे शुरू करने और उन्हें दिलचस्प बनाये रखने के काफी सारे उपाय है :1065:

----------


## umabua

> सचमुच ये बीच बहुत अच्छा है मेडम >>>>
> 
> आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूँ के पिछले माह ही मैं यंहा घूम चूका हूँ >>>>>>


वाह!! क्या बात है मित्र, साथ में कैमरा तो अवश्य रहा होगा आपके पास ? कृपया कुछ मनोहारी चित्र लगाइये न  इस सूत्र में ..........

----------


## umabua

> उमा बुआ जी काफ़ी अच्छी तस्वीर चिपकाई है आपने ... आपके पास नये धागे शुरू करने और उन्हें दिलचस्प बनाये रखने के काफी सारे उपाय है :1065:


सूत्र भ्रमण एवं उत्साहवर्धक प्रतिक्रिया के लिए हार्दिक आभार मित्र।

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````Pink Orchid

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

``````````````कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............``

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............प्रकृति जितनी सुन्दर है उतनी ही भयावह भी है ...........

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............प्रकृति जितनी सुन्दर है उतनी ही भयावह भी है ...........

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............प्रकृति जितनी सुन्दर है उतनी ही भयावह भी है ...........

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............प्रकृति जितनी सुन्दर है उतनी ही भयावह भी है ...........

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............प्रकृति जितनी सुन्दर है उतनी ही भयावह भी है ...........

----------


## umabua

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ..............
सागर की जिन लहरों पर आप सवारी करते हैं वही लहरें आपको निगलने के लिए दौड़ पड़ती हैं .........

----------


## Kamal Ji

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

कुछ प्राकृतिक आपदाएं ...............

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

//////////////////////

----------


## jaileo

> ................


शीत और ताप का अद्भुद संगम ............ आभार बन्धु।

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## virat143

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है नीलिमा  जी

----------


## loolugupta

bahut hi sundar evam sundar prastuti

----------


## loolugupta

;age rahiye ji kuchh aur jan ne ka intezar hai

----------


## Aeolian

badiya chitr hi .

----------


## dkj

> ```````````````````





> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है नीलिमा  जी


vida !31.12.2014 ko

----------


## dkj

http://i7.dainikbhaskar.com/thumbnai...lman-khan9.jpg

----------

